# Show your Mühle-Glashütte



## watchma

Terrasport II

































C'mon , let's see 'em :-!


----------



## Horoticus

Nice idea! Quick wristi of my SAR...


----------



## gthompson34

Love Love Love the Terrasport II. I think I prefer the cream due to my collection having enough black dial watches but the black is equally stunning. I've seen in person almost every Muhle watch and each is fabulously to look at it and wear. Some styles are not my taste like the Terranaut Trail, but the Terrasport II, Big 29er, and the Teutonia are all wonderful looking watches. I know a number of folks who own the Big 29er and they swear it is the best, or one of the best watches in their collection. Congrats on the Terrasport.


----------



## obsidian

*Art Vision-2001:*


----------



## namor

One of the most accurate watches I ever owned, and a very classy one too:


----------



## mark1958

I own two of them... The Terrasport I have never worn.... The strap was too big and i purchased a shorter strap but never have changed out. I have considered selling a couple of times. It is not that i do not like the watch and it is very accurate at keeping time.. I just have other chronos that get wrist time. The limited edition smaller MG-- is pretty cool.. I do not wear it often but I do like


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Here's my M12 Sports, 42mm white dial with blued hands.*


----------



## hoppes-no9

I'm in!


----------



## watchma

|> ^ Which model is that one ? :think:


----------



## Hoppyjr

watchma said:


> |> ^ Which model is that one ? :think:


Its the same as mine, the M12 Big Sports, just the black dial version.


----------



## watchma

Hoppyjr said:


> Its the same as mine, the M12 Big Sports, just the black dial version.


lol - obvious now you say it, and I look at both - thanks


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## logan2z

Great to see the new Muhle Glashutte forum!

Here's mine:


----------



## jbbusybee

Have to add the fab Terranaut Chronograph.


----------



## mwatch

mine says hi


----------



## DaveandStu

Rasmus, love this piece, great lume super accurate...keeper


----------



## drhr

City automatic


----------



## hoppes-no9

DaveandStu said:


> Rasmus, love this piece, great lume super accurate...keeper


Awesome shot of a beautiful tool watch.


----------



## DaveandStu

hoppes-no9 said:


> Awesome shot of a beautiful tool watch.


Thanks very much! ...credit to my son Stu for the photos I post.....he laps me every time for best shot......Great pieces posted....Dave


----------



## Tony Abbate

My Muhle M29 Classic


----------



## STEVIE

Why do some models show AUTOMATIC and others AUTOMATIK ?

I can figure why one is English and the other is German. So why aren't all the models the same? After all, the top wording 'NAUTISCHE INSTRUMENTE' is in the German language, so why not AUTOMATIK on all of them?


----------



## watchma

Good question

I've only got one so, I can only guess - maybe the automatic's are from a certain era of production ?, whereas now, they want to make them look more german ?, somebody just took that decision ?


----------



## DCOmegafan

Tony Abbate said:


> *My Muhle M29 Classic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1214283
> View attachment 1214284
> *


This is a great example of a watch that needs to be seen on the wrist, in its proper context. Man, it's sharp!


----------



## slccj

Here's a quick shot of my 29er Big.


----------



## Myron

Here's a weird one. Pilot's Chronometer LE. I'd love to hear from anyone else with one of these.

Kind Regards,

Myron


----------



## Dave0944

Here's mine, fast becoming my favorite chrono!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Dave0944 said:


> Here's mine, fast becoming my favorite chrono!
> View attachment 1225847
> 
> View attachment 1225848


Nice! Another real world picture of a piece we don't usually get to see.


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## Dave0944

Wow, Alexandrov, great pictures! The more I see real shots of that M29er, the more I'm thinking that's on my short list. Congrats, I love that watch.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## dspaulson

My 2005 M12 with custom "cerakote" (kind of like PVD) coating and dive hands (work was done by Motor City Watch Works last year).

apologies for the low-res phone image...


----------



## Dave0944

New to me, arrived just a bit ago. M12


----------



## Hoppyjr

Dave0944 said:


> New to me, arrived just a bit ago. M12


That was originally mine 

Congrats, its a great watch!


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## alexandrov




----------



## pandaerik

Here's mine 
MG Teutonia Big Date.


----------



## pandaerik

And MG Art Vision 2001..Germany Quality indeed


----------



## Travelller

*Mühle S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph*

_A couple of wrist shots here..._


















_...more shots and short writeup of this beauty here _


----------



## logan2z

pandaerik said:


> And MG Art Vision 2001..Germany Quality indeed


I've never seen that MG before, I love it. More pics please!


----------



## pandaerik

More pics of Art Vision 2001 as above!


----------



## logan2z

pandaerik said:


> More pics of Art Vision 2001 as above!


Thanks, stunning watch, added to my ever-growing "want" list.


----------



## Alda_cz

S.A.R.


----------



## logan2z

Alda_cz said:


> S.A.R.


Incredible photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## StufflerMike

logan2z said:


> Incredible photos, thanks for sharing.


+1


----------



## Travelller

Alda_cz said:


> S.A.R.


Very nice watch and excellent photographs of said very nice watch... :-!


----------



## incognito

My newly acquired Terrasport II


----------



## Bwana1

Just got it, love it


----------



## logan2z

incognito said:


> My newly acquired Terrasport II


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## watchma

incognito said:


> My newly acquired Terrasport II


Nice  - I had such a dilemma choosing which one when I ordered mine (top of this thread)

More white than cream :think::-x

Here's when I was trying to choose lol >> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/cream-black-805999.html?highlight=


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## David Woo

great photo, the sar looks so good on the bracelet:


----------



## orangep7

Just arrived.....


----------



## jbbusybee

Great photos Orange, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matty01

Here's mine, Metior


----------



## orangep7

jbbusybee said:


> Great photos Orange, thanks for sharing.


Thanks to you too for your great customer service.


----------



## Eric Borsoni

Just arrived and sized! Thank you to the great folks at Topper for helping me get into my Terrasport...first foray into the brand!


----------



## njegos

my teutonia II says 'hi'.


----------



## Squirrelly

mark1958 said:


> I own two of them... The Terrasport I have never worn.... The strap was too big and i purchased a shorter strap but never have changed out. I have considered selling a couple of times. It is not that i do not like the watch and it is very accurate at keeping time.. I just have other chronos that get wrist time. The limited edition smaller MG-- is pretty cool.. I do not wear it often but I do like


That Terrasport is a *really* nice - beautiful simplicity!


----------



## mark1958

This is one of my two MG.. edited by mod, pls. Read our rules & guidelines


----------



## Squirrelly

I don't see any old-school Mühle-Glashütte models like mine here:


----------



## CM HUNTER

Squirrelly said:


> I don't see any old-school Mühle-Glashütte models like mine here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1317822


It's a shame too because they were as beautiful then as they are now.


----------



## riseboi

my first Muhle Glashutte!


----------



## logan2z

riseboi said:


> my first Muhle Glashutte!
> 
> View attachment 1319489


Nice!


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## Tony Abbate

M29 Classic on Muhle bracelet


----------



## StufflerMike

Might be just me but imho the watch has way more "presence" on a strap?


----------



## Cybotron

stuffler said:


> Might be just me but imho the watch has way more "presence" on a strap?


I was thinking about the bracelet for mine but yea I would agree the strap makes the watch pop.


----------



## CM HUNTER

stuffler said:


> Might be just me but imho the watch has way more "presence" on a strap?


In pictures I'd say yes. On the wrist, I don't think the leather is going to compete for presence against a robust and shiny bracelet. I'd prefer a bracelet too, but would have chosen the black dial to pair it with for the Classic. With the regular 29er, the bracelet and white dial combo works well together because it has a more modern face than the vintage appeal the Classic offers. Going for the black dial version of the Classic helps to subdue that vintage aesthetic and would allow the bracelet to work better with it. My 2 cents.


----------



## sergio65

Here's my M99 Titan Chronometer


----------



## alexandrov

Tony Abbate said:


> M29 Classic on Muhle bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1330013


May I ask you for more pics, please!  I haven't seen any real photos of M29 classic on bracelet before.


----------



## NeilA.

New Marinus, just arrived! I'm also testing if I can upload a picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

NeilA. said:


> New Marinus, just arrived! I'm also testing if I can upload a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully you passed the test so we can see that beauty! Congrats.


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## picklepossy

Alda_cz said:


> S.A.R.


And this is why I am ordering this watch. Outstanding.


----------



## Shawn Lee

NeilA. said:


> New Marinus, just arrived! I'm also testing if I can upload a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Marinus is looking good!!


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## catlike

My Terrasport I with brown/copper dial.


----------



## El Gato

catlike said:


> My Terrasport I with brown/copper dial.


Really nice watch! Congratulations 

I just ordered the same only with white dial. Will post up pictures when I have it. I like this older model Terrasport I better than the 2013 version.


----------



## El Gato

Terrasport I (2012 model) - well pleased! Even the box is extremely well built and high quality materials. Happy to be among you other Muhle owners now! If you are considering a Muhle do not hesitate you cannot go wrong. I explored this with 2 different AD's, one was a bad experience, the other was an excellent experience. I highly recommend Righttime in Colorado - they were super easy to deal with and very knowledgeable. They are also the US service/repair center for Muhle.


----------



## catlike

El Gato said:


> Terrasport I (2012 model) - well pleased! Even the box is extremely well built and high quality materials. Happy to be among you other Muhle owners now! If you are considering a Muhle do not hesitate you cannot go wrong. I explored this with 2 different AD's, one was a bad experience, the other was an excellent experience. I highly recommend Righttime in Colorado - they were super easy to deal with and very knowledgeable. They are also the US service/repair center for Muhle.


Very nice! :-!

I've had mine a few years now, I never get tired of it.


----------



## john111

love the Art vision 2001 and M12 sport very elegant.


----------



## Dave0944

New arrival today:Rasmus 1000m


----------



## Travelller

^^That's one kick-ass Mühle, sir! b-)
Congrats :-!


----------



## DaveandStu

Dave0944 said:


> New arrival today:Rasmus 1000m[/QU
> Crakka colour!! That piece looks great...Dave


----------



## catlike

Travelller said:


> ^^That's one kick-ass Mühle, sir! b-)
> Congrats :-!





DaveandStu said:


> Crakka colour!! That piece looks great...Dave


+1


----------



## Bobby78

My black Marinus b-)


----------



## rationaltime

Hi Bobby,

Welcome to the Mühle Glashütte forum.

Thanks for the photo. I think that is the first black case Marinus
we have seen here. I like how the black bezel frames the dial.

Where did you get the canvas strap? You have your watch looking 
tactical.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Bobby78

rationaltime said:


> Hi Bobby,
> 
> Welcome to the Mühle Glashütte forum.
> 
> Thanks for the photo. I think that is the first black case Marinus
> we have seen here. I like how the black bezel frames the dial.
> 
> Where did you get the canvas strap? You have your watch looking
> tactical.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Hi rationaltime,

thank you. The canvas strap is from heroic 18, it wears very comfortable and i like the tacticl look b-)

Greetings from Germany,

Bobby


----------



## Nokie

All of these are great pictures.


----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## CM HUNTER

Bobby78 said:


> My black Marinus b-)
> 
> View attachment 1387980


Very nice in every aspect. Congrats!


----------



## tuono




----------



## domalley3

Got my 29er big over 6 months ago and just now posting a pic (shame on me).

Love the watch and how I can wear in both formal work settings and with a t-shirt and jeans. It's kind of like a dressy diver in that way.

I'm thinking of getting a black Horween shell cordovan strap with red stitching for it. Any Muhle owners out there have pics on shell cordovan straps to share? And if anyone has experiences to share with strap makers who work with it, love to hear 'em.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

domalley3 said:


> Got my 29er big over 6 months ago and just now posting a pic (shame on me).
> 
> Love the watch and how I can wear in both formal work settings and with a t-shirt and jeans. It's kind of like a dressy diver in that way.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a black Horween shell cordovan strap with red stitching for it. Any Muhle owners out there have pics on shell cordovan straps to share? And if anyone has experiences to share with strap makers who work with it, love to hear 'em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch. Keep in mind that most shell cordovan straps are quite thin and may not be well suited to the 29er Big, which has a somewhat chunky case. I think other thicker Horween leathers would work better. On my old Muhle Terrasport I briefly used a Nomos shell cordovan strap, and even on that watch (which was not as thick as the 29er), the strap seemed a bit thin to me. Can't beat the shell cordovan for durability and comfort though.


----------



## domalley3

You know, I've been worried about a shell cordovan strap being too thin for it and reading your response, think it's probably an issue. I love the look and durability of SC so I'm wondering if I could get a two layer one made that would work. Or just take the bucket of money required for a SC strap and buy two others nice leather straps that together last the same amount of time... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

domalley3 said:


> You know, I've been worried about a shell cordovan strap being too thin for it and reading your response, think it's probably an issue. I love the look and durability of SC so I'm wondering if I could get a two layer one made that would work. Or just take the bucket of money required for a SC strap and buy two others nice leather straps that together last the same amount of time...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You may want to take a look at strap makers Europelli and Greg Stevens. Looks like they might have thicker Horween shell cordovan, though you will have to contact them to clarify. I assume thicker shell cordovan straps use a leather lining, which in my mind sort of defeats the purpose of the durability of shell cordovan, as a leather-lined strap will presumably only last as long as its lining. In any case, hopefully the experts can enlighten you. If you decide against shell cordovan, I've been very happy with my straps from Bas & Lokes (Sydney) and Combat Straps (Montreal). And there are countless other custom strap makers, including Strapsmith, Dangerous9, etc., some more pricey than others of course. Hope you find a good solution.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Here's my Terranaut III


----------



## rationaltime

The Terranaut looks good. I like the colors.

I have the same problem trying to get the camera to focus
on the watch. I take several photos to get one, maybe.
Sometimes I have to throw them all away.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Kisara




----------



## Steppy

New Addition - Germanika V


----------



## Kid_A

AAA+++. excellent timepiece. simple but effective (and so-German) design, great presence on the writst, perfect strap (croco, right?).... how to make a tool-watch that would look great also with your suit)



Steppy said:


> New Addition - Germanika V
> 
> View attachment 1433279
> View attachment 1433282
> View attachment 1433283


----------



## Kid_A

this is what I would imagine when we would talk about "good visibility of the dial" ))


Bobby78 said:


> My black Marinus b-)
> 
> View attachment 1387980


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful, so simple....


Dave0944 said:


> New to me, arrived just a bit ago. M12


----------



## Sofi

M13050 titanium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar074

*Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte Sporty Instrument Watches Terrasport II ref. M1-37-44-LB.*

*Mühle* version SW 200-1, automatic, with woodpecker neck
regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. Fast
date correction. 38-hr power reserve.

*Brushed* stainless steel. Anti-
glare sapphire crystal. Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 40.0 mm;
H 10.0 mm. Water-resistant to 10 bars (100м).
Super LumiNova coated hour numerals, hour indices and hands.


----------



## Kid_A

good to see screw-down crown on pilot watch


Scar074 said:


> *Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte Sporty Instrument Watches Terrasport II ref. M1-37-44-LB.*
> 
> *Mühle* version SW 200-1, automatic, with woodpecker neck
> regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. Fast
> date correction. 38-hr power reserve.
> 
> *Brushed* stainless steel. Anti-
> glare sapphire crystal. Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 40.0 mm;
> H 10.0 mm. Water-resistant to 10 bars (100м).
> Super LumiNova coated hour numerals, hour indices and hands.


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## painterspal

Antaria Kleine Sekunde. I've just reviewed this watch here.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice watch and a good write-up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bwana1

Been searching for this one a while, just received BNIB...MG Mercurius







But wearing this today


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine was going to sell but very glad I didn't :-s


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## Bwana1

Busting the SAR in the West Indies, a couple months back.


----------



## painterspal

I seem to have caught the Mühle bug...


----------



## inlanding

*I am a big fan of **Mühle*-*Glashütte *


----------



## McCarthy

Alda_cz said:


> S.A.R.


You just sold me on this watch! Damn you!


----------



## chuckaroo

Here's my new 29er! Imagine if my brand new HTC had more than 1 megapixel. Fail. 

Put the brown Hirsch on it straight away. The stock black and black with red stitching Hirsch lie in wait.


----------



## ajbutler13

New M29 Classic:









I love it.


----------



## SteamJ

Day 4 with my first MG.


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## GregBe

Just in last night...


----------



## chuckaroo




----------



## tsteph12

Very impressed with my first Muhle-Glashutte. Have bracelet on order.


----------



## dwr budr

Terrasport III, for us skinny wrists.


----------



## workinprogress

Just got my 29er


----------



## bleachwater72




----------



## njegos

teutonia II, my dress watch.


----------



## col

Wow, and what is amazing here is that the overall side profile shape is something that is seen in the Bremont line. Interesting.....The Bremonts through, delineate a central black portion akin to a sandwich construction, but the inverse slope outward to the face is similar. Its a nice shape in a case I think.


----------



## Mscott842

Seabattalion on duty


----------



## StufflerMike

Is it a CKO (Kellermann) Porsche 911 in the background ????

I used to own a silver one with blue interior.


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## Mscott842

It's a CMC (Germany) 1:18 scale model. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## SergiV

My first Muhle - "29er BIG":


----------



## DaveandStu

have a good one...dave


----------



## Kid_A

very interesting design. love it.


SergiV said:


> My first Muhle - "29er BIG":


----------



## Heiner




----------



## The_Judge

SAR Rescue Timer, what a tank of a watch!


----------



## Travelller

This is turning into an awesome thread, keep it up, guys :-!


----------



## peterm76

*My new Terranaut II, bought last week...*


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: My new Terranaut II, bought last week...*

Welcome, Peter.

Your photos highlight the visibility of the dial. Nice.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## SergiV

SergiV said:


> My first Muhle - "29er BIG":...


...on Hirsch Mariner


----------



## Bwana1

yesterday








today


----------



## VSV_ler_280

Hey there,

Not sure if this is the right place but I bought a Glashütte in Vancouver Bc.wenr watch shopping with a friend who knew a lot more about this brand then I did.
Once I checked them out i really liked a couple of them and decided to get one.

So just wanted to see if this is the right forum to talk about in case j have some quesitons.

Thanks VSV


----------



## StufflerMike

VSV_ler_280 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place but I bought a Glashütte in Vancouver Bc.wenr watch shopping with a friend who knew a lot more about this brand then I did.
> Once I checked them out i really liked a couple of them and decided to get one.
> 
> So just wanted to see if this is the right forum to talk about in case j have some quesitons.
> 
> Thanks VSV


What "Glashütte" are you talking about ?

Mühle ? If so this is the right place.
Nomos ? Glashütte Original ? Wempe ? Tutima ? Bruno Söhne ? Junge & Söhne ? Grossmann ? Wrong Forum, the German Watches Forum would be the right one then.


----------



## GMA

29ER Big

First try at a photo. Here goes......


----------



## inlanding




----------



## wkw

Terrasport ll










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest

Teutonia II Chronometer


----------



## WatchOutChicago

SergiV said:


> ...on Hirsch Mariner


I love this.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Surprised how much I'm enjoying this shark mesh bracelet on my Terranaut III


----------



## rationaltime

MrShutterSpeed said:


> Surprised how much I'm enjoying this shark mesh bracelet on my Terranaut III
> View attachment 4109281


I hesitate to bring this up, but you are telling us about the bracelet.
Here is my suggestion. If you would use a smaller aperture and a 
slower shutter speed you would get more depth of field. Then maybe
the bracelet would be in focus.

Though the bracelet seems fine, I think that watch almost asks for
an olive canvas or nylon strap.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

Too fine-boned. A Terranaut deserves something more robust looking.


----------



## raincity

Here's mine, bought recently via a German watch auction.


----------



## greenalk1971

Beater SAR. Rubber bezel toast, sapphire scratched, had some water leakage when crown was left out, as a result there's some "patina" on the hands. Factory rubber replaced with 22mm Isofrane. Still runs about +4/day so no need for service yet. 

Absolutely bulletproof! |>


----------



## Hergest

I've just bought an Antaria Medium for my wife to make us a Mühle pair as I have a Teutonia II.


----------



## Lukas Frey

On my Cloverstrap.


----------



## brucebobby

Had to have my other SAR serviced, and couldn't live without, so picked this up to get me through the difficult time. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest

I put a Hirsch Duke alligator blue strap on the Teutonia II. It's come up good.


----------



## SergiV

29er Big with rubber strap? I think it's possible


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Arrived today


----------



## Up-n-coming

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> View attachment 5039161
> 
> 
> Arrived today


Very BMW esque color! Nice!


----------



## vintage76

On my wrist since few days, really fan, happy and surprised by the quality ;D


----------



## frankkramer

Wow that's nice -- they're all nice!


----------



## GUTuna

My first Mühle - City Automatic XIII - M1.10.13


----------



## ArchiSam

My first grail watch; the Seebataillon.

Coughed up another couple of hundred dollars to get the Marinus bracelet. 

(There's a miniscule difference in appearance between the titanium watch and steel bracelet, but not enough to bother me).

Had it for over 4 months now and love it.


----------



## vintage76

Perfect on Isofrane ! Light, functionnal and ready to go under the sea. Never used the original strap i won't have any scratch on the buckle


----------



## Travelller

It's been a while, but I've been enjoying my S.A.R. Flieger Chronog. these past few days... :-!


----------



## logan2z

Travelller said:


> It's been a while, but I've been enjoying my S.A.R. Flieger Chronog. these past few days... :-!


My favorite MG. It's been on my want list for a long time.


----------



## StufflerMike

Solid as a rock


----------



## Vincey

Constant wrist time since June, its a fantastic watch that keeps great time and is a real head turner/ conversation starter. I cannot get enough of it. Only down side is at certain times in the day it becomes difficult or even impossible to read the date or the chrono. But who cares! its soooo cool ! lol :-!


----------



## Usco

Hello


----------



## Stewpot

Finally got a Teutonia II in 34mm. Immediately trying to decide whether my next Mühle will be a hand winding small-second Teutonia, or the day-date. Decisions!










Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Stewpot, very nice :-!

Here is mine, 39mm though...


----------



## Hergest

Might as well join the club


----------



## rationaltime

This one today.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Travelller

logan2z said:


> My favorite MG. It's been on my want list for a long time.


Enabler on duty... ;-)


----------



## logan2z

Travelller said:


> Enabler on duty... ;-)


I hate you


----------



## eliindetroit

The one I regret selling.


----------



## StufflerMike

eliindetroit said:


> The one I regret selling.
> 
> View attachment 6550810


Nice piece. But not a Mühle by any account.


----------



## vintage76

So blue !


----------



## wkw

Terra sports ll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios

*Re: Show your Mühle-Glashütte*

Two Germans ))


----------



## vintage76

Interesting this last one !

My Seebataillon :


----------



## Travelller




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## T_Dale




----------



## StufflerMike

New pics


----------



## MediumRB

One more Seebataillon has been released into the world and onto my wrist:
View attachment 7413002


----------



## StufflerMike

MediumRB said:


> One more Seebataillon has been released into the world and onto my wrist:
> View attachment 7413002


Congrats, unfortunately the pic does not show up, a problem we face since weeks now. You better use a photo host.


----------



## vintage76

For saturday & sunday in blue !


----------



## vintage76

Little update !

On the road :



Playing soccer  :


----------



## MediumRB

stuffler said:


> Congrats, unfortunately the pic does not show up, a problem we face since weeks now. You better use a photo host.


Yeah, my pictures have been hit or miss on the uploads and attachments. Well, it looks just like every other Seebataillon out there, except this one is on my arm. Cannot get over the wonderful scent of the strap. It actually improves my mood, and I am not usually one for hippy-dippy aromatherapy.

Another try:


----------



## DaveandStu

Rasmus lume shot...


----------



## vintage76

From today !


----------



## vintage76




----------



## Travelller




----------



## vintage76




----------



## mizzy

Teutonia II ;-)


----------



## timeisnow

nice, really classy and elegant



Hergest said:


> I put a Hirsch Duke alligator blue strap on the Teutonia II. It's come up good.
> 
> View attachment 4688330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688346


----------



## DPflaumer

"Midsize" 29er. I love this watch.


----------



## wkw

Old Terrasports ll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

^nice! |>


----------



## vintage76

From Corsica Island in France


----------



## SilverSurfer777

*Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. *


----------



## Travelller

...the new black... :-d


----------



## Philip Loftus

Terranaut Trail II


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## mph57

Muhle Terrasport II during a Frankfurt layover!


----------



## MediumRB

Have a new blue ballistic nylon strap from Crown & Buckle on mine, just for variety's sake. The brushed hardware matches the titanium case:


----------



## fargelios

Muhle Glashutte Pilot edition 42


----------



## Gerrard8

My Terrasport II, I especially like the design, the case quality and the bracelet quality. 
ooh, I almost forget the in-house work done on the movement. 
So basically, everything. It is quite difficult not to love her.


----------



## ChiILUS

Alright I will! Some beautiful watches posted here...


----------



## JohnGo

My first Mühle just arrived two days ago. It's a brand new TerraSport M1-37-60 Lufthansa Edition I bought from a fellow watch collector. Very nice watch, sporty-classic as they say, nice satin finish of the case and very wearable. +7s/24h
Love it. And now I have to start to save for a nice handwound Glashutter 3/4plate :-d

Pics:


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Takvorian

My S.A.R. Timer


----------



## DaveandStu

Rasmus...nice solid all -rounder for my days...all the best Dave


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## julio13

My new Rasmus 2000 on mesh.


----------



## Roger Beep

My Terrasport II Lufthansa Edition on leather Nato


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Love the yellow perlon!


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Here's my Terranaut III Trail on a cordovan bund


----------



## DaveandStu

Just find it hard not to marvel at how well constructed these pieces are...keep posting them all guys..Dave


----------



## fordy964

Terrasport II Lufthansa. Available on long haul Lufthansa flights for only 750 Euro !


----------



## JohnGo

Mine says hi ;-)


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## troyr1




----------



## Aonarch

Ugghhhh. I want that Lufthansa watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Aonarch said:


> Ugghhhh. I want that Lufthansa watch.


Check the Lufthansa Worldshop or chrono24.com


----------



## brucebobby

This is either a great combination or a terrible one. It's certainly comfortable though!


----------



## Roger Beep

My Terrasport II Lufthansa on a leather NATO strap


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

Took a while for the AD to track this one down -- the new 29er Zeigerdatum. First day on the wrist.


----------



## wannawatch

Interesting looking watch.


----------



## catlike

.......

I started today with my 44mm copper dial Terrasport on a dark brown Hirsch Rivetta strap:









And then swapped it for a black Di Modell Venezuela Pilot:


----------



## scheissestadt

catlike said:


> .......
> 
> I started today with my 44mm copper dial Terrasport on a dark brown Hirsch Rivetta strap:
> 
> And then swapped it for a black Di Modell Venezuela Pilot:


Nice...I wish that dial option existed on the 40mm Terrasport II.

Here's the II on a Dassari strap that's meant to be a budget replacement for the IWC Big Pilot. It's a solid everyday option for smaller wrists where the OEM strap is too loose. I was originally skeptical of the rivets but I'm glad they have a brushed, radial finish that match the watch case.


----------



## catlike

scheissestadt said:


> Nice...I wish that dial option existed on the 40mm Terrasport II.
> 
> Here's the II on a Dassari strap that's meant to be a budget replacement for the IWC Big Pilot. It's a solid everyday option for smaller wrists where the OEM strap is too loose. I was originally skeptical of the rivets but I'm glad they have a brushed, radial finish that match the watch case.


It's the only reason I got the larger one, thank goodness the Terrasport is reasonably thin and wears better than some 42mm watches I have.

Yes the rivets on the Di Modell are not polished either, they have a "dull" finish. The strap itself is really thick though and was as stiff as a board when I got it - it took some work to soften it up.

Oh, and I'm jealous of your colour coordinated date window.


----------



## scheissestadt

catlike said:


> Oh, and I'm jealous of your colour coordinated date window.


 Although the tiny numbers right up against the 3 aren't for everyone. For me personally it was a selling point over other fliegers, as I like having both a date and a 3 (and 6) but can't really wear larger than 40, and I think the execution here works but it's unusual.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flintsghost

I really like the look of the SAR. I would have bought one when they came out but I saw who Muhle Glasshute designated as their US service facility. Being in Colorado I was all too familiar with them and that caused me to not buy an SAR.


----------



## Jimmy3993

Seebatallion. Technically mine but the wife has her own opinions...


----------



## Jimmy3993

Man I want that 29'er....
Looks great.


----------



## Windhund

My Terranaut ii


----------



## JohnGo

Terrasport Lufthansa


----------



## Orhorolgy

Many beautiful MG timepieces displayed here on this thread but this particular one......this one I find simply stunning!

_*After considerable thought on this particular MG timepiece, I want one exactly like it. Only thing though is now if I can find one because it appears that MG has put it out of production? So if you know of anyone that has one for sale please send me a PM?*_



pandaerik said:


> Here's mine
> MG Teutonia Big Date.


----------



## NYAndrew

My first MG. Put it on a gator I had, which sets off the color of the hands and indeces better than the black oem stay, I think.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy

The watch is nice but that "leather band" is definitely something else!

What brand leather skin type is that?



NYAndrew said:


> My first MG. Put it on a gator I had, which sets off the color of the hands and indeces better than the black oem stay, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy3993

troyr1 said:


>


I
Want
This


----------



## troyr1

Jimmy3993 said:


> I
> Want
> This


I love mine. The reference is m1-28-20. I have it on now. They pop up on ebay and chrono24. Usually for a decent price. Good hunting.









Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew

Orhorolgy said:


> The watch is nice but that "leather band" is definitely something else!
> 
> What brand leather skin type is that?


It's alligator. I don't remember where or when I bought it, so probably at least 5 years. Oddly, no maker stamp, but definitely good quality.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Can't believe that I haven't pulled this one back in to rotation...fantastic pieces posted guys ..all the best Dave


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Love it on the orange rubber strap!


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Well constructed and keep the best time of any of the watches I've owned.


----------



## d-rob

The Rasmus.


----------



## Jimmy3993

d-rob said:


> The Rasmus.
> 
> View attachment 11775418
> 
> 
> View attachment 11775434


nice shots!


----------



## Jimmy3993

troyr1 said:


> I love mine. The reference is m1-28-20. I have it on now. They pop up on ebay and chrono24. Usually for a decent price. Good hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


oh I'm looking believe me! All Ive sen lately is black bezel or face. Id really like titanium all around if I can find it.
thx!


----------



## rreimer91

Horoticus said:


> Nice idea! Quick wristi of my SAR...
> 
> View attachment 1211471


Lusting after a SAR. How do you like it? If you are familiar with Damaskos or Sinns, how does the SAR compare?

EDIT: quoted this based on a search - did not realize at time it was several years old...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-rob

Thanks!...difficult to get that deep red to show properly; even the pics above still to my eye have a touch of orange.


----------



## dallas39

http://imgur.coma/kDRVK

Did a 18.5km hike with my M12 on Saturday.


----------



## Frossty

@d-rob
Nice diver, great pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Feeling a bit Mühlish today. b-)


----------



## Doulos Christos

Still Mühlish.
Refitted the Toxic Nato with PVD hardware.


----------



## JohnGo

Mühle Terrasport M1-37-60 'Lufthansa'


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## dariomac

My New Terrasport II


----------



## agravelle

My Teutonia III 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRVNRCH

Very nice watches everyone. Yet another to add to the list....


----------



## Flyer




----------



## DaveandStu

Muhle Ramus grey dial in Fricker case...superb piece for most applications ... backs it up with strong Lume and accuracy...a great all rounder for me...have a top day all.
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## longhair99

My 29er Big









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Nice! I like it!



Doulos Christos said:


> Still Mühlish.
> Refitted the Toxic Nato with PVD hardware.


----------



## J969

SAR Flieger Chronograph


----------



## Travelller

J969 said:


> ...SAR Flieger Chronograph


Niiice! b-) I'm still enjoying mine :-!


----------



## bighurt35

any senator 70's chrono's out there?

Would love to see one in the wild


----------



## rationaltime

bighurt35 said:


> any senator 70's chrono's out there?
> 
> Would love to see one in the wild


You posted in the wrong forum. Try again in the German watches forum.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mizzy

Since morning, Teutonia II


----------



## StufflerMike

rationaltime said:


> You posted in the wrong forum. Try again in the German watches forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I think he's just trying to polish up his post count.


----------



## mrmonday

DPflaumer said:


> "Midsize" 29er. I love this watch.


Anyone else have pictures of the 36.6mm 29er on the wrist?


----------



## PubBoy

Alda_cz said:


> S.A.R.


Stunning.


----------



## Travelller

I took this one a while back to show how some watches take advantage of lume to enhance their specific function.

In the case of the Mühle S.A.R., the seconds are critical (typical of any chronograph measuring relatively short times). In contrast, a diver is much more interested in the minutes indicator _(after all, there are no amount of "seconds" listed on a decompression chart ;-) )_



















|>


----------



## rationaltime

Thank you for the illustration.

For the purpose you explained it seems the S.A.R. chronograph could
have a larger luminous spot on the second hand and the Seamaster
could have a larger luminous spot on the bezel index. The Seamaster
dial could use something to break the symmetry in the dark.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Travelller

rationaltime said:


> ...it seems the S.A.R. chronograph could have a larger luminous spot on the second hand and the Seamaster could have a larger luminous spot on the bezel index. The Seamaster dial could use something to break the symmetry in the dark...


Hi  I agree completely that both watches could do with larger indicators for their specific targets. I was referring solely to _the color-scheme_ of both which matches the associated function.

Please bare in mind that the SM300MC is a "tribute" to the original 1957 SM300 and (naturally) major improvements in design have taken place over the years. |>


----------



## thirtyfour

Thank you very much for your request and the attached photo and movie. This watch has the reference M1-29-13 as it is mentioned on the case back. This watch is limited to 999 pieces and was produced with this black dial and with a silver dial (This reference is M1-29-15). Please find enclosed a short description for this watch with pictures of both varieties, unfortunately just in German.


----------



## americanloko

Anybody have a M29 one hander out there?


----------



## eric.nielsen

Jimmy3993 said:


> Seebatallion. Technically mine but the wife has her own opinions...


I freaking LOVE this watch. Just wish the lug-to-lug was a bit shorter.

My 17cm wrist probably can't wear this without looking like a kid rocking his dad's watch.


----------



## Sodafarl

My new Mühle Glashütte Teutonia ii Tag/Datum gets its first full day's wrist time. Doing exactly what I bought it for; understated business-formal. When I was researching this watch I didn't find many independent reviews or opinions; most of what I read was really just a rewording of the official Mühle releases. I've therefore decided to do my bit and contribute what I suppose amounts to a mini-review. Hopefully this will be helpful to anyone else looking at this model or one of the similar Teutonias ...

From just a couple of hours on the wrist I already know that this will be my normal daily wearer for work. It has exactly the wrist presence that I'd hoped for, looks like an expensive and high-quality timepiece without trying too hard. It also feels very satisfying having enough weight to feel present but never in an intrusive way.

I bought this watch online and unseen, so had only web images to go on. I find the wrist size perfect (for me) though interestingly although it's 41mm dia. it _looks_ slightly larger than my Speedmaster Pro. I think that's down to the narrow bezel and the clean and flat dial.

Speaking of the dial, it has a lovely matt silver finish that shows different hues with different angles and lighting. The guilloche is subtle but highly effective in balancing out the appearance with a really well executed break to house the branding which is itself both elegant and subtle.

The much mentioned Mühle legibility is evident; fantastic contrast between the hands and the dial. Looking closely Mühle have presented some really nice design details. The applied hour indices stand out well and catch the light beautifully at certain angles. The length of the hands is perfectly executed with the tip of minute hand precisely reaching a circle encapsulating the hour markers. The second hand is a fraction longer, just reaching the minute indicators whilst the hour hand extends to the edge of the central guilloche circle. There's no lume which I find absolutely appropriate for this style of watch, I think it could only spoil its clean simplicity.

The day and date indications are actually less intrusive to the dial than web shots suggested. Not that I expected them to be too overt, after all they have a function, and I'm keen that they are easily referenced. It's just that in reality I find that they blend in even more nicely and balanced than I'd expected. Both the day indication and the date are perfectly centred in their apertures. Interestingly Mühle have chosen not to be overly symmetric with the day and date. They place the day outside the central guilloche, eating into the 11, 12, 1 markers whilst the date display is positioned above the (complete) 6 marker, within the central guilloche. I'm not an expert in design but I can see that this lends additional visual interest to the overall effect versus a more symmetrical approach.

The finishing of the case is excellent with a polished bezel, polished top surface on the curved lugs and polished case back. The visual highlight for me is the beautiful brushed finish on the sides of the case and lugs. The way the vertical brush catches the light is very difficult to describe or capture but it is much more appealing and impressive than any of the web images that I've seen.

Turning the watch over presents a really well finished case back. I find that many display backs can be overly beautified, or that they make a big fuss about very little. For me, this Mühle hits the perfect note, fitting the watch's overall elegant appearance while still presenting a certain tool-like mechanical feel. There's nothing overly fussy or pretentious about it but it's clear that Mühle do make an effort to make the base SW240-1 into something more special. Blued screws, the Mühle woodpecker regulator and the nicely finished rotor make a difference. The text on the caseback is neither excessive nor fluffy, having a slight industrial / tool look which would befit a scientific instrument; even the typeface reinforces this practical 'engineered' look.

The strap is the ideal visual compliment to the watch; high quality black croc-leather, tan calfskin backed, with a deployant clasp. The closure system is my only negative point with the watch. I find the bulk of the strap closure a little excessive and the edges of the butterfly can dig into my wrist. This may just need the strap to soften up a little and for me to get used to it and it's certainly not serious enough to spoil it for me. I haven't attempted to remove the strap yet but can note that it is secured with screws rather than springbars. This further compliments the visuals with the exposed screwheads adding to, rather than subtracting from the overall effect.

Setting the time date and day is straightforward with the well-proportioned screw-in crown at 3 o'clock. The crown runs really nicely on its thread, unscrewing smoothly until the satisfying pop when it releases from the final thread ready for manual winding or adjustments.

It's too early for me to gauge performance as I only unboxed it two days ago and today will be the first full day on my wrist. Accuracy has been +7s per day over these last two days which is within my expectation and the 0 to +8s Mühle standards.

Mühle Glashütte pitch themselves as makers of nautical instruments and have real heritage behind their claims. This lineage is very evident in the overall design of this watch. The shape and finish echo vintage ship's instruments and the display back is like a porthole to the engine room.

Overall, I'm extremely happy with the watch. It fills a specific nice niche in my growing collection, perfectly summing up what an elegant business watch should be. It also carries a finish and a quality that exceeds the price point (and certainly the price that I paid).

Sorry that the images aren't better; simple iPhone shots I'm afraid  ....


----------



## Sodafarl

Just to follow up after a few days more wear of the watch. Accuracy still ~+7s; still feeling fresh, happy and new; now perfectly happy with the strap and closure ... it was just a matter of wearing it one notch looser than I'd started out.


----------



## NYAndrew

M99. Drop dead gorgeous.
Titanium, COSC 2836-2.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessun Dorma

Sodafarl said:


> My new Mühle Glashütte Teutonia ii Tag/Datum gets its first full day's wrist time. Doing exactly what I bought it for; understated business-formal. When I was researching this watch I didn't find many independent reviews or opinions; most of what I read was really just a rewording of the official Mühle releases. I've therefore decided to do my bit and contribute what I suppose amounts to a mini-review. Hopefully this will be helpful to anyone else looking at this model or one of the similar Teutonias ...
> 
> From just a couple of hours on the wrist I already know that this will be my normal daily wearer for work. It has exactly the wrist presence that I'd hoped for, looks like an expensive and high-quality timepiece without trying too hard. It also feels very satisfying having enough weight to feel present but never in an intrusive way.
> 
> I bought this watch online and unseen, so had only web images to go on. I find the wrist size perfect (for me) though interestingly although it's 41mm dia. it _looks_ slightly larger than my Speedmaster Pro. I think that's down to the narrow bezel and the clean and flat dial.
> 
> Speaking of the dial, it has a lovely matt silver finish that shows different hues with different angles and lighting. The guilloche is subtle but highly effective in balancing out the appearance with a really well executed break to house the branding which is itself both elegant and subtle.
> 
> The much mentioned Mühle legibility is evident; fantastic contrast between the hands and the dial. Looking closely Mühle have presented some really nice design details. The applied hour indices stand out well and catch the light beautifully at certain angles. The length of the hands is perfectly executed with the tip of minute hand precisely reaching a circle encapsulating the hour markers. The second hand is a fraction longer, just reaching the minute indicators whilst the hour hand extends to the edge of the central guilloche circle. There's no lume which I find absolutely appropriate for this style of watch, I think it could only spoil its clean simplicity.
> 
> The day and date indications are actually less intrusive to the dial than web shots suggested. Not that I expected them to be too overt, after all they have a function, and I'm keen that they are easily referenced. It's just that in reality I find that they blend in even more nicely and balanced than I'd expected. Both the day indication and the date are perfectly centred in their apertures. Interestingly Mühle have chosen not to be overly symmetric with the day and date. They place the day outside the central guilloche, eating into the 11, 12, 1 markers whilst the date display is positioned above the (complete) 6 marker, within the central guilloche. I'm not an expert in design but I can see that this lends additional visual interest to the overall effect versus a more symmetrical approach.
> 
> The finishing of the case is excellent with a polished bezel, polished top surface on the curved lugs and polished case back. The visual highlight for me is the beautiful brushed finish on the sides of the case and lugs. The way the vertical brush catches the light is very difficult to describe or capture but it is much more appealing and impressive than any of the web images that I've seen.
> 
> Turning the watch over presents a really well finished case back. I find that many display backs can be overly beautified, or that they make a big fuss about very little. For me, this Mühle hits the perfect note, fitting the watch's overall elegant appearance while still presenting a certain tool-like mechanical feel. There's nothing overly fussy or pretentious about it but it's clear that Mühle do make an effort to make the base SW240-1 into something more special. Blued screws, the Mühle woodpecker regulator and the nicely finished rotor make a difference. The text on the caseback is neither excessive nor fluffy, having a slight industrial / tool look which would befit a scientific instrument; even the typeface reinforces this practical 'engineered' look.
> 
> The strap is the ideal visual compliment to the watch; high quality black croc-leather, tan calfskin backed, with a deployant clasp. The closure system is my only negative point with the watch. I find the bulk of the strap closure a little excessive and the edges of the butterfly can dig into my wrist. This may just need the strap to soften up a little and for me to get used to it and it's certainly not serious enough to spoil it for me. I haven't attempted to remove the strap yet but can note that it is secured with screws rather than springbars. This further compliments the visuals with the exposed screwheads adding to, rather than subtracting from the overall effect.
> 
> Setting the time date and day is straightforward with the well-proportioned screw-in crown at 3 o'clock. The crown runs really nicely on its thread, unscrewing smoothly until the satisfying pop when it releases from the final thread ready for manual winding or adjustments.
> 
> It's too early for me to gauge performance as I only unboxed it two days ago and today will be the first full day on my wrist. Accuracy has been +7s per day over these last two days which is within my expectation and the 0 to +8s Mühle standards.
> 
> Mühle Glashütte pitch themselves as makers of nautical instruments and have real heritage behind their claims. This lineage is very evident in the overall design of this watch. The shape and finish echo vintage ship's instruments and the display back is like a porthole to the engine room.
> 
> Overall, I'm extremely happy with the watch. It fills a specific nice niche in my growing collection, perfectly summing up what an elegant business watch should be. It also carries a finish and a quality that exceeds the price point (and certainly the price that I paid).
> 
> Sorry that the images aren't better; simple iPhone shots I'm afraid  ....


Wow - That is a beautiful watch! Congratulations!


----------



## J969

Changed from the strap to the bracelet. I really like this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

Love it too


----------



## Drewkeys

really unique watch...have to do some more research on this brand now.



stuffler said:


> Love it too
> 
> View attachment 12991491


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Roger Beep

My latest Mühle, on leather:


----------



## J969

Travelller said:


>


I have the same watch, I really like it. Your pic is really really nice!


----------



## nerdykarim

I recently bought this navy City from eBay and put a Sinn horsehide strap on it. My first German watch--I'm a big fan.


----------



## Dave Matison

Anybody know where or if I can see this brand in Seattle or Portland? I’ve admired it for years.


----------



## Jim44

Dave Matison said:


> Anybody know where or if I can see this brand in Seattle or Portland? I've admired it for years.


Looks like the closest is San Francisco:

https://www.muehle-glashuette.de/en/contact/retailers/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Just saw this, fell instantly in love and ordered one from chronext.....

i have a couple of Nomos, and have circled Muhle for sometime......kinda stumbled on this one while cruising eBay for something else...

absolutley love the case and dial....

getting on the rubber band, as feel works better even though I am a bracelet guy....








Pic shamelessly stolen from the Muhle website.....


----------



## Psicodom

@ Sodarfal, these are the best kind of reviews, tks for posting! Would love to read an update after 6 months or so


----------



## Travelller

Maddog1970 said:


> ..Just saw this, fell instantly in love...


One of my favorites from Mühle, congrats & enjoy! :-!
So now, how about a pic (wristshot) of your own... ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

My SAR arrived last night....

UPS guy was late - nothing worse than spending the day refreshing the tracking page to see where your baby is!

this is my first Mühle, but not my first German - currently have 2 Nomos and a U1 in the watch box and have owned Laco, Steinhart, Dievas and Damasko......

honeymoons being what what they are, it's often hard to be subjective right out of the box, but I have to say I am very impressed.

you can feel the quality in this Watch, and that's not a snotty comment.....anyone who has handled a wide range of watches can tell you there is a big difference between a Seiko turtle and a Sinn U1 for example!

anywho, I am smitten:
- case is flawless
- strap and deployment clasp very nice
- dial and lume amazing

some pics


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your S.A.R.


----------



## Maddog1970

SAR on RIOS leather


----------



## scheissestadt

Lately I've been enjoying the Terrasport II on untapered black canvas or cordura straps as my most regular daily go-to. The black cloth coordinates well with the flat black dial for a no-nonsense, tactical look that's clean and highly legible. The otherwise monochrome composition is completed by the touch of red on the dial, which was a major selling point for me when I was choosing among fliegers. Keeping the strap clean and deep-black is key, but fortunately they're fairly inexpensive to replace when they get worn out or run over with stains and skin cells.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDT_1137

These are super cool... gonna be in Germany next month - might have to bring back a souvenir ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

SAR love continues


----------



## Maddog1970

Double post


----------



## Roger Beep

Still wishing they would make a bracelet for the Seebataillon, while I'm enjoying it on the very comfortable rubber strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

Seebataillon GMT paired with a WatchBandit U-lock bracelet.


----------



## kennkez




----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0seeker0

Roger Beep said:


> Still wishing they would make a bracelet for the Seebataillon, while I'm enjoying it on the very comfortable rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 13177873


How does this piece wear, size and weight? Trying to get an idea of what I'd like.


----------



## StufflerMike

0seeker0 said:


> How does this piece wear, size and weight? Trying to get an idea of what I'd like.


Wears fine on a larger wrist. 45mm in diameter, +50 L2L though. Made out of Ti so not heavy.


----------



## Roger Beep

0seeker0 said:


> How does this piece wear, size and weight? Trying to get an idea of what I'd like.


My wrist is 17,5 cm / 6,8 inch and it fits very well.
It's a bold watch, just like my Sinn UX, but indeed the ultra light Titanium case makes it a dream to wear.
Funny thing is that according to specs it's just a tad thinner than the Sinn, yet it wears a bit higher due to the construction of the caseback.
But the underside of the watch is a little gem of it's own: it gives you a view of the inside of the watch, which is very very nicely decorated.

Big plus: my wife loves the vanilla scent of the rubber strap.


----------



## 0seeker0

stuffler said:


> Wears fine on a larger wrist. 45mm in diameter, +50 L2L though. Made out of Ti so not heavy.


Good to know, just so many choices, every time I think I've made up my mind.



Roger Beep said:


> My wrist is 17,5 cm / 6,8 inch and it fits very well.
> It's a bold watch, just like my Sinn UX, but indeed the ultra light Titanium case makes it a dream to wear.
> Funny thing is that according to specs it's just a tad thinner than the Sinn, yet it wears a bit higher due to the construction of the caseback.
> But the underside of the watch is a little gem of it's own: it gives you a view of the inside of the watch, which is very very nicely decorated.
> 
> Big plus: my wife loves the vanilla scent of the rubber strap.


I assume you've worn Sinn before, specific piece you've compared it to?


----------



## Roger Beep

0seeker0 said:


> I assume you've worn Sinn before, specific piece you've compared it to?


Yes I'm comparing to the Sinn UX.
This beauty:









Not a lightweight champ, since it's made of German Sub steel, but it's one of the coolest kids in town!


----------



## 0seeker0

Good grief that’s gorgeous, any issues with the oil? This one comes and goes on my list of potentials.


----------



## Roger Beep

Never had a problem with the oil on mine. I see them sometimes with an air bubble, but I believe that is not an issue anymore with the new oil they use.

Mine lasted on a single battery for about 8 years. Had to send her in for a new battery and new oil and that took them about two weeks and cost me Euro 250.


----------



## 0seeker0

Impressive, well you haven’t made my decision any easier. But thanks for giving me your thoughts and the comparison. Where would you recommend shopping for a Mühle Glashütte? I’m in the US, so I’d imagine my only options would be online.


----------



## Roger Beep

I honestly have no clue, since I am based in Europe.


----------



## kidsmoke




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## weiserone

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13268063


Very nice piece Mike.


----------



## drm7

This is a very inspirational thread for me, as I am looking for my first "nice" (>$1000) watch as a 50th birthday present. I started looking at the usual suspects from Switzerland and Japan, but have really been drawn to the German watch brands. I seem to be settling on Muehle and Union. I really like the Lunova and the Terrasport II (as well as the Union Belisar GMT). Looks like there are some decent deals on Chrono24 too.


----------



## peterbee

drm7 said:


> This is a very inspirational thread for me, as I am looking for my first "nice" (>$1000) watch as a 50th birthday present. I started looking at the usual suspects from Switzerland and Japan, but have really been drawn to the German watch brands. I seem to be settling on Muehle and Union. I really like the Lunova and the Terrasport II (as well as the Union Belisar GMT). Looks like there are some decent deals on Chrono24 too.


I agree on the Lunova.. what a beautiful watch! I haven't seen them in person, but if I was to order one, I'd be torn between the titanium case day/date and the ss date versions.


----------



## kidsmoke




----------



## drm7

0seeker0 said:


> Impressive, well you haven't made my decision any easier. But thanks for giving me your thoughts and the comparison. Where would you recommend shopping for a Mühle Glashütte? I'm in the US, so I'd imagine my only options would be online.


Muhle Glashutte's website has a map with their (very few) authorized dealers (sorry can't post a link due to too few posts). It's homepage>>contact>>retailers.

Chrono24 also has some that can be bought and shipped from Europe (AD or gray market).


----------



## imbamember




----------



## davidcalgary29

kidsmoke said:


> View attachment 13293685


Very nice. Do you have a larger picture with the full dial and strap?


----------



## kidsmoke

davidcalgary29 said:


> Very nice. Do you have a larger picture with the full dial and strap?


Sure... I'll find them shortly.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## imbamember

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore

Beautiful watch


----------



## Walter Moore

Sodafarl said:


> My new Mühle Glashütte Teutonia ii Tag/Datum gets its first full day's wrist time. Doing exactly what I bought it for; understated business-formal. When I was researching this watch I didn't find many independent reviews or opinions; most of what I read was really just a rewording of the official Mühle releases. I've therefore decided to do my bit and contribute what I suppose amounts to a mini-review. Hopefully this will be helpful to anyone else looking at this model or one of the similar Teutonias ...
> 
> From just a couple of hours on the wrist I already know that this will be my normal daily wearer for work. It has exactly the wrist presence that I'd hoped for, looks like an expensive and high-quality timepiece without trying too hard. It also feels very satisfying having enough weight to feel present but never in an intrusive way.
> 
> I bought this watch online and unseen, so had only web images to go on. I find the wrist size perfect (for me) though interestingly although it's 41mm dia. it _looks_ slightly larger than my Speedmaster Pro. I think that's down to the narrow bezel and the clean and flat dial.
> 
> Speaking of the dial, it has a lovely matt silver finish that shows different hues with different angles and lighting. The guilloche is subtle but highly effective in balancing out the appearance with a really well executed break to house the branding which is itself both elegant and subtle.
> 
> The much mentioned Mühle legibility is evident; fantastic contrast between the hands and the dial. Looking closely Mühle have presented some really nice design details. The applied hour indices stand out well and catch the light beautifully at certain angles. The length of the hands is perfectly executed with the tip of minute hand precisely reaching a circle encapsulating the hour markers. The second hand is a fraction longer, just reaching the minute indicators whilst the hour hand extends to the edge of the central guilloche circle. There's no lume which I find absolutely appropriate for this style of watch, I think it could only spoil its clean simplicity.
> 
> The day and date indications are actually less intrusive to the dial than web shots suggested. Not that I expected them to be too overt, after all they have a function, and I'm keen that they are easily referenced. It's just that in reality I find that they blend in even more nicely and balanced than I'd expected. Both the day indication and the date are perfectly centred in their apertures. Interestingly Mühle have chosen not to be overly symmetric with the day and date. They place the day outside the central guilloche, eating into the 11, 12, 1 markers whilst the date display is positioned above the (complete) 6 marker, within the central guilloche. I'm not an expert in design but I can see that this lends additional visual interest to the overall effect versus a more symmetrical approach.
> 
> The finishing of the case is excellent with a polished bezel, polished top surface on the curved lugs and polished case back. The visual highlight for me is the beautiful brushed finish on the sides of the case and lugs. The way the vertical brush catches the light is very difficult to describe or capture but it is much more appealing and impressive than any of the web images that I've seen.
> 
> Turning the watch over presents a really well finished case back. I find that many display backs can be overly beautified, or that they make a big fuss about very little. For me, this Mühle hits the perfect note, fitting the watch's overall elegant appearance while still presenting a certain tool-like mechanical feel. There's nothing overly fussy or pretentious about it but it's clear that Mühle do make an effort to make the base SW240-1 into something more special. Blued screws, the Mühle woodpecker regulator and the nicely finished rotor make a difference. The text on the caseback is neither excessive nor fluffy, having a slight industrial / tool look which would befit a scientific instrument; even the typeface reinforces this practical 'engineered' look.
> 
> The strap is the ideal visual compliment to the watch; high quality black croc-leather, tan calfskin backed, with a deployant clasp. The closure system is my only negative point with the watch. I find the bulk of the strap closure a little excessive and the edges of the butterfly can dig into my wrist. This may just need the strap to soften up a little and for me to get used to it and it's certainly not serious enough to spoil it for me. I haven't attempted to remove the strap yet but can note that it is secured with screws rather than springbars. This further compliments the visuals with the exposed screwheads adding to, rather than subtracting from the overall effect.
> 
> Setting the time date and day is straightforward with the well-proportioned screw-in crown at 3 o'clock. The crown runs really nicely on its thread, unscrewing smoothly until the satisfying pop when it releases from the final thread ready for manual winding or adjustments.
> 
> It's too early for me to gauge performance as I only unboxed it two days ago and today will be the first full day on my wrist. Accuracy has been +7s per day over these last two days which is within my expectation and the 0 to +8s Mühle standards.
> 
> Mühle Glashütte pitch themselves as makers of nautical instruments and have real heritage behind their claims. This lineage is very evident in the overall design of this watch. The shape and finish echo vintage ship's instruments and the display back is like a porthole to the engine room.
> 
> Overall, I'm extremely happy with the watch. It fills a specific nice niche in my growing collection, perfectly summing up what an elegant business watch should be. It also carries a finish and a quality that exceeds the price point (and certainly the price that I paid).
> 
> Sorry that the images aren't better; simple iPhone shots I'm afraid  ....


Man that's nice.


----------



## Walter Moore

Just arrived, pretty spectacular watch.


----------



## NM-1

Walter Moore said:


> Just arrived, pretty spectacular watch.
> 
> View attachment 13385981


I miss the one I had. I found it to be incredibly accurate as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Walter Moore said:


> Just arrived, pretty spectacular watch.
> 
> View attachment 13385981


I miss the one I had. I found it to be incredibly accurate as well.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Willard

Some amazing shots in this thread. Thinking a Terrasport II may be my next purchase.


----------



## jpaciolla

My brand new 29 Zeigerdatum


----------



## Maddog1970

SAR timer


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## LDoc




----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## tommy_boy

Well, I finally joined the club. Very happy to be here:


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your Mühle.


----------



## jcc5024

Congrats Tommy Boy. Great watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh

Simply beautiful.


----------



## _josh

Just getting into this brand, And I'm in love. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Courtney Pike

My Teutonia, bought second hand from a little local dealer.


----------



## TheIceMan93

Maddog1970 said:


> SAR timer
> 
> View attachment 13562923


What is your wrist size? I'm in love with this watch as well but I'm concerned that it is too big for my 6.75" wrist. Thank you.


----------



## cmschlatt

love the original senator sixties in black, such a cool watch


----------



## StufflerMike

cmschlatt said:


> love the original senator sixties in black, such a cool watch


You're sure you posted in the right forum ? Glashütte Original ≠ Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Easydoesit

Courtney Pike said:


> My Teutonia, bought second hand from a little local dealer.
> 
> View attachment 13798277


Gorgeous. I am looking at this and the Terrasport II....very different but both very very nice.


----------



## rickpal14

29er Zeigerdatum in Destin, FL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## CoachRockne

Muhle City Automatic XIII:


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Terrasport II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Wow, a bunch of posts this morning, keep them coming!


----------



## catlike

My brown dialled Terrasport I in some different guises:














View attachment 13983593


----------



## Screwtape

What is that distressed looking one? Looks great.


----------



## catlike

Screwtape said:


> What is that distressed looking one? Looks great.


It's a Geckota that I got from WatchGecko but they don't seem to have it on their site anymore?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## CHADSTER

lovin my seebatt


----------



## Maddog1970

SAR timer for today....


----------



## catlike

My Terrasport beater again with yet another strap change, this time from Morellato:


----------



## kennkez

Roger Beep said:


> View attachment 13975683


Do you have a wrist shot of this? Planning on getting one but Im afraid of it being too big for a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Roger Beep

Sure, here you are (my wrist is 17.5 cm)


----------



## mcdawisel

New to this sub-forum... Arrived today 
This is as dressy and I will wear.


----------



## Roger Beep

Congrats, very nice watch! 
Can you shoot some wristshots please? I've been looking at this particular watch for quite some time, but there is not much info to be found online from actual owners.


----------



## mcdawisel

Roger Beep said:


> Congrats, very nice watch!
> Can you shoot some wristshots please? I've been looking at this particular watch for quite some time, but there is not much info to be found online from actual owners.


Sure, here you go:


http://imgur.com/r0YQEDb


Let me know if this is what you are looking for!


----------



## Roger Beep

Yes sir! Great pics.
Is your wrist about 17,5 cm?


----------



## mcdawisel

Roger Beep said:


> Yes sir! Great pics.
> Is your wrist about 17,5 cm?


My wrist is 18,5 cm.
It really is a very nice watch, I ordered it online and had not seen in in person before - so only got to see it for the first time today.


----------



## mcdawisel

Did some posts here get lost? I posted a picture of my new Lunova Tag/Datum last night and had a quick conversation with someone and posted a link to more pictures? Or am I missing something?


----------



## StufflerMike

mcdawisel said:


> Did some posts here get lost? I posted a picture of my new Lunova Tag/Datum last night and had a quick conversation with someone and posted a link to more pictures? Or am I missing something?


There's a sub forum to report issues like this. Anyway, the issue has already been reported and the tech guys were not able to successfully restore the missing posts. I am sorry for that.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/f71-4-days-posts-disappeared-4975961.html


----------



## euro-rs

Roger Beep said:


> Sure, here you are (my wrist is 17.5 cm)
> View attachment 14254431
> 
> View attachment 14254433


This is the best (and most unique) looking case among the Muhle Glashutte pix posted. It actually has some character to go with functionality.


----------



## Servus




----------



## pdsf

mcdawisel said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r0YQEDb
> 
> 
> Let me know if this is what you are looking for!


What a nice watch! And it fits you very well.


----------



## BillTX

Picked this up on eBay today. Whatcha think? A keeper?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Any Mühle is a keeper.


----------



## pdsf

BillTX said:


> Picked this up on eBay today. Whatcha think? A keeper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A keeper yes. It fits your wrist very well.


----------



## obsidian

It's a great watch; I love mine.


----------



## Hark13

New 29'er, here you go:


----------



## Servus




----------



## Master2112

Brand new SAR. Enjoying the view.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## comstar




----------



## ACamp55

I'm ecstatic to be a newcomer, sorry I don't have a wrist as I JUST ordered the watch today!


----------



## LDoc

BLUE on Blue on blue to infinity...


----------



## Travelller

LDoc said:


> BLUE on Blue on blue to infinity! ...


Awesome wristshot b-)|>


----------



## LDoc

BLUE on Blue on blue to infinity...


----------



## LDoc

.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Jim L

A great shot of a great watch! Santa was told that she's giving me one this year!


----------



## Servus




----------



## plaidington

First post to this forum! Just got my first Muhle this week! Love it! Such a quality timepiece, what took me so long to find this brand??..... Terrasport III on my skinny wrist...


----------



## Servus




----------



## scottsosmith

Terrasport Chrono on Rally Strap


----------



## panucorodolfo

Xmas gift for myself









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino888

unfortunately i dont have one but im a great fan of the minimalism


----------



## panucorodolfo

A great way to begin the year, my new Muhle Glashutte Seebataillon and a day at the ranch.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

7 Leguas and Muhle Glashutte Seebataillon.

What time is it? Time to drink.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

panucorodolfo said:


> A great way to begin the year, my new Muhle Glashutte Seebataillon and a day at the ranch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


Now this is a unique post! Awesome


----------



## catlike

Trying my 44mm brown beater on a Phenomenato navy blue NATO strap:


----------



## chptrk67

Muhle Glashutte M1-37-17-MB Terranaut II


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Seebataillon









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Currently my only MG and this needs to be corrected. Wonderful timepiece and company.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcalgary29




----------



## Mark24433508

This is my SAR nautical timer.
I bought this from a genuine mariner, a tanker Captain who had just worn it on a voyage from the Indian ocean, through the Suez Canal, crossed the Atlantic, through the Panama Canal and finished in the Pacific.


----------



## Camguy




----------



## TheJohnP

My first Mühle arrived this moring, thanks to Rob @ Topper.


----------



## Erik_H

With me for about 15 years now


----------



## ACG

Arrived Saturday. Still need to resize the bracelet. Speaking of which is it split pin?


----------



## cordi7

I posted it on the German forum but I think it makes sense to show it here as well - Mrs. Cordi7 is happy and 'happy wife - happy life' so it's going to be a GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## ambardekotu

My one and only MG .... my everyday beater that still looks brand new


----------



## Kugelblitz85

Terrasport ii with Nato strap


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## MNYVR

Greetings! First post on WUS and I may as well start it off here. I've had my 1999 M2 since 2007. Bought as NOS, it doesn't get as much wrist-time as my 2254 or 3570, but I love it all the same!


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Comfortable wear too


----------



## Mediocre

Not highly decorated, but I do enjoy a rotor with some character


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

Nautic Timer M1-41-20. Unfortunately, not on an original strap. Any suggestions on a replacement? Love this watch.


----------



## Camguy

Put it on a new strap, custom stingray from Bespoke Straps.


----------



## fargelios

Pilot Lufthansa Edition


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73




----------



## Roger Beep

Very happy with my Seebataillon!


----------



## Hastie73

Just got #2


----------



## betoconga

Rasmus 1000m


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## cordi7

tsteph12 said:


>


That strap fits perfectly


----------



## tsteph12

Changing things up with this newly acquired bracelet. Super comfortable.


----------



## nuhobby

Hey, tsteph12,

Your pictures are VERY reminiscent of my own situation. My TV-viewing place is on a red-leather couch, over a Persian carpet, while I'm wearing a MG Panova watch! Only my Panova is green...

Clearly, you're a person of high taste. 

Chris


----------



## Mattthefish

Hard to beat!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Camguy

It's hard to match the blue, especially the dial, but I think this Isofrane comes pretty close.


----------



## tldn

Just picked it up on the forum after a number of years admiring...


----------



## nuhobby

I ventured to a different strap treatment on my Panova Grun. This is a real alligator strap (more of the flank sections), tinted dark gray. I wanted something just off a black shade, and it's working pretty well.


----------



## schmidtrg




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## nuhobby

Nice one!! I looked at one in Fall 2019 at the area dealer. That was one of the favorites out of the whole bunch I saw there.


----------



## robi1138

nuhobby said:


> Nice one!! I looked at one in Fall 2019 at the area dealer. That was one of the favorites out of the whole bunch I saw there.


Thank you! It's still on sale on Muhle's US website if you're interested.


----------



## robi1138

Am I the only one posting here anymore? 🤪


----------



## robi1138

robi1138 said:


> Am I the only one posting here anymore? 🤪
> 
> View attachment 16054838


Apparently you are, robi.


----------



## njhinde

robi1138 said:


> Apparently you are, robi.


hahaha - like it ;-)

I would like to join you but after years of coming close to buying a SAR I still haven't done it for one reason or another. I'm patiently waiting for new potential SAR anniversary release next year, as that might be the right time.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## wkw

Old model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967

ProMare Go


----------



## nuhobby

Here's my Panova Green which I've posted before. Just some subtle changes after 6 months. I buy my M-G watches pre-owned, so I'm a bit more comfortable opening them up. Besides the different strap lately, I intentionally downgraded my crystal from sapphire to mineral glass this week. I had become convinced the OEM sapphire didn't have any AR coating, and I generally like a plain glass crystal for how it looks in various lighting. With a shiny sunburst dial anyway, the overall appearance change is pretty minor, but it's to my liking.

Best Regards


----------



## nuhobby

That last picture wasn't doing the watch justice... it was under LED lighting at the office.
Here's one at home:


----------



## Paxman

Mühle Glashütte Panova


----------



## nuhobby

Paxman, That's nice, and your link shows a lot of fine watches, too!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## ichdien

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 16309303





BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 16309303


I acquired an SAR Timer a couple of months ago. Great watch! What strap are you using? I currently have mine on the M-G rubber, but I'd like to investigate other possibilities


----------



## BryanWestmiller

The NEW Teutonia IV Chronograph. I was unsure of the chrono in a 39mm case, but I am in love.


----------



## nuhobby

Very nice Teutonia, striking throughout! Nice to see some serious looking lug hardware, too!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Paxman

Mühle Glashütte Panova
Merry Christmas!


----------



## EBB18

Posted a couple of pics else where, but maybe here is better. Incoming is the chronograph 38mm I believe, ETA 7750. If anyone has more info it, I'd be grateful. The M2 was a lucky find, limited 999 and this is number 999. Can't find much on NET. Recent convert to MG and across the range, I don't think anyone produces better looking watches. Some stunners on here.


----------



## SteveU

New OEM bracelet for my Nautic Timer. Best Christmas present in a long time!


----------



## yallerhon

Hello all, this is my first post on the WUS forums! I have just received a Panova Blue and am really enjoying it; I can see it being very versatile as regards dressing up & down.

Would love to pick up the Red with the black & grey NATO strap soon too.

I wear my watches on my right hand, 17cm wrist.


----------



## Erik_H

yallerhon said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on the WUS forums! I have just received a Panova Blue and am really enjoying it; I can see it being very versatile as regards dressing up & down.
> 
> Would love to pick up the Red with the black & grey NATO strap soon too.
> 
> I wear my watches on my right hand, 17cm wrist.


Welcome to WUS, and congratulations of becoming one of us Mühle Glashütte owners.


----------



## BigRedDog

Horoticus said:


> Nice idea! Quick wristi of my SAR...
> 
> View attachment 1211471


Fabulous watch. I've had mine for 10 years now and it is an incredible workhorse time piece!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG




----------



## sliderule3_14

Camguy said:


> Put it on a new strap, custom stingray from Bespoke Straps.
> 
> View attachment 15756724


I like this. reference/caliber # please? the strap is cool too!


----------



## StufflerMike

sliderule3_14 said:


> I like this. reference/caliber # please? the strap is cool too!


M1-28-62-KB, Sellita SW330 Mühle version with woodpecker fine adjustment. The old version featured the ETA 2893-2.


----------



## SteveU

This thing. Which I freaking love since I got the OEM bracelet.


----------



## sliderule3_14

StufflerMike said:


> M1-28-62-KB, Sellita SW330 Mühle version with woodpecker fine adjustment. The old version featured the ETA 2893-2.


Awesome, thanks! I'll look that up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Update: So it's a sea battalion. 44mm is way too big for me, but it's beautiful!


----------



## Camguy

Not sure about brown.


----------



## ichdien

Are you worried about the bracelet scratching the watch, or vice versa?


----------



## nuhobby

Camguy said:


> Not sure about brown.


Brown looks good! I did run a blue watch with a brown strap ... in my case I used a drop or two of oil to darken-down the tone of the leather. That's a beautiful watch you have


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf9827

Promare GO


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## catlike

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love the Terrasport 1 with the large sword handset. I don't like what they did with the thinner hands in the Terrasport II.

Enjoy


----------



## wkw

catlike said:


> I love the Terrasport 1 with the large sword handset. I don't like what they did with the thinner hands in the Terrasport II.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks cat,

I like it very much. 

Actually it is a Terrasport 2 from previous generation. The dial and hands are different from the current offering.

I have a 7” wrist so I think 40mm version suits me better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennylorenzo

nuhobby said:


> That last picture wasn't doing the watch justice... it was under LED lighting at the office.
> Here's one at home:
> 
> View attachment 16171087


Beautiful watch. Just recently discovered this model several months back. I love the green. Wish I could see one in person.


----------



## Horatio

Been loving this watch for many years. Thought I'd post a couple pics before moving it on.


----------



## jllphan

Horatio said:


> Been loving this watch for many years. Thought I'd post a couple pics before moving it on.


Great looking piece! GLWS


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisje

Here's my trusty Teutonia II. Had it for about 5 years now.


----------



## SteveU

My only MG, I adore this watch!


----------



## jllphan

SteveU said:


> My only MG, I adore this watch!


There's one of these currently on eBay and didn't think I'd ever see another -- cool watch, enjoy in good health and go deeep with it!


----------



## SteveU

jllphan said:


> There's one of these currently on eBay and didn't think I'd ever see another -- cool watch, enjoy in good health and go deeep with it!


Thanks! I really love it. Had it down to 1500m in my work in deep sea salvage. 




Just kidding. In case you weren't sure of that...


----------



## mkt3000




----------



## SteveU

Wearing it again.....


----------



## Paxman




----------



## jllphan




----------



## mkt3000

My M12610, put it on canvas today.


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Palettj

jllphan said:


> View attachment 16647629


I'm starting to fall in love with the blue Promare. How do you like it? What would you compare it to in terms of finishing and time keeping?


----------



## jllphan

Palettj said:


> I'm starting to fall in love with the blue Promare. How do you like it? What would you compare it to in terms of finishing and time keeping?


Great watch. Images make it look sparse, but there are a lot of subtle details...many of which you may not notice until it's on your wrist: the date window, dial ring, second hand and decompression portion of the bezel all match, the indexes play with varying light in a really cool way, the dial color is super deep and some of the case finishings are really nice up close. It's not small at almost 51mm lug to lug but wears easy and much like the rest of my collection is subtle in it's elegance. As for comparisons, the new F series from Fortis or some of the mid-tear Nomos watches come to mind....honestly my knowledge base in that regard is somewhat limited.


----------



## hpichris

Mine was purchased as water damaged and beat up which I ended up bringing back to life.


----------



## attilab

My first MG


----------



## gunsmoke16610

legible, comfortable. accurate and unique.


----------



## gunsmoke16610




----------



## attilab




----------



## Pilot2

> My first MG


Really? I had an MGA and two MGB's in the 70s and 80s. Try to catch up. 

Jeez, another watch line I want! Make it stop!


----------



## gunsmoke16610

Lumen on a fishing trip


----------



## gunsmoke16610




----------



## Camguy




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## gunsmoke16610




----------



## Camguy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Praetoriani

M3 marinefliegeruhr M1-30-50. Manufactured during the 90s in a limited edition of 999 units.

I've always used this one as a beater/tool watch due to the thin and lightweight titanium case. Unnoticable on the wrist when chopping wood and doesnt get in the way during mechanical work in tight spaces either, and good readability to boot.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## johnniecats

Pointer date


----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## gunsmoke16610




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138

Just got this one, too...Terrasport I 44mm:


----------



## hpichris

All these photos are making me miss my Muhle :/


----------



## Todd5851

One of my favorites!


----------



## attilab

I've just got the bracelet for this one, a very different wearing experience to the canvas strap.


----------



## robi1138

attilab said:


> I've just got the bracelet for this one, a very different wearing experience to the canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 16905573


Do you prefer the bracelet or the strap with that watch?


----------



## attilab

robi1138 said:


> Do you prefer the bracelet or the strap with that watch?


Too early to say, I love this bracelet, but I loved that canvas strap too.
This clasp feels a bit dated though, especially compared to ones like on the Formex Reef for example.

Whichever it is, I won't be changing it daily. This screw method is very secure but it takes a few minutes to do it properly.

Having said all that, I'm sure I'll get the rubber strap for this, it will be like having 3 watches!


----------



## robi1138

attilab said:


> Too early to say, I love this bracelet, but I loved that canvas strap too.
> This clasp feels a bit dated though, especially compared to ones like on the Formex Reef for example.
> 
> Whichever it is, I won't be changing it daily. This screw method is very secure but it takes a few minutes to do it properly.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm sure I'll get the rubber strap for this, it will be like having 3 watches!


Thanks!

If you get that let me know what you think because the rubber strap was what I was leaning towards when I was looking at this watch.


----------



## robi1138

Still loving this:










I can't believe I've been wearing this more than the ProMare Go that I just got too.


----------



## catlike

Here's my 44mm Terrasport - 10 years and 7 months of ownership this month. 

Hasn't missed a beat in that time.


----------



## robi1138

not a half bad shot for a cell phone in very low light conditions, if I do say so myself 😉


----------



## Camguy




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## bonedaddy33




----------



## SteveU

This one again. Which is awesome since I adore this watch.


----------



## hpichris

robi1138 said:


> View attachment 16965832


Beautiful


----------



## robi1138

hpichris said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## jenyang

Fresh out of the box. My biggest problem now is avoiding getting another Muhle.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

jenyang said:


> Fresh out of the box. My biggest problem now is avoiding getting another Muhle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Good luck with that. I bought my second and third Muhles this year.

Great looking watch, btw!


----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag

Just picked this up today. This bracelet is as comfortable as my Damasko. I originally planned on putting this on a strap but might re-think that. This is one sweet watch.


----------



## explorer85

logan2z said:


> Great to see the new Muhle Glashutte forum!
> 
> Here's mine:


Very clean looking! Awesome watch!


----------



## Paul in SC

May I show you my new M-G SAR?


----------



## DSDickson

Paul in SC said:


> May I show you my new M-G SAR?
> View attachment 17025584


You may indeed! Looks like it fits you like a glove! Congrats.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Happy Advent Season


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## k9shag

Just arrived today!


----------



## Paxman




----------



## johnniecats

From the other day


----------



## johnniecats




----------

